# Here comes my Suzuki GS150R review....



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok Guys finally got my baby today, and hence this thread. I hope to see quite a few people here owning this worthy machine by Suzuki. I have been following with and other reviews for a long time to make a decission and It was a gruesome one as I was really confused between various offerings. 

following is my story....

First of all let me tell you the foremost reasons I was looking for in a bike.....

*The top most was : Ride comfort, smoothness and driving pleasure

2. Decent Millage 45-50
3. Decent Power, pickup and last
4. Techno Equipped*

Following were the contenders in no specific order

*1. CBZ-X
2. Apachie RTR
3. Unicorn
4. Pulsar 150
5. FZ16
6. Suzuki GS150R
*
Out of the above I was almost sure not to go for P150 as it is too common a bike and I did not find the ride comfort at all specially at high speed, for the rest 5 following is my personal experience.

*1. CBZ-X :* Was the most ordinary in looks. Even the new CBZ-X with a gradient shade over black and better style handle was just ok in looks. But CBZ was a prime contender when it came to ride comfort. Despite of ordinary looks and no GAS shockers CBZ-X was giving utter smoothness at 60-70 mark. Pick up was decent and it was perfect for my sitting posture as well. 

*2. RTR :* now this bike has created huge ballyhoo and hoopla among bike lovers for its shear power and pickup and I wanted to have a good test drive for atleast this bike. Thankfully the sales person at showroom in Ghz was cool enough to let me have a long drive and that to alone, so off I went with RTR (FI was out of question as it was very expensive....72000)...so off I went with RTR and the very first impression was.....this bike has the most peppy pickup of the lot......remember RX100, something like that (though RX100 would still beat the crap in 0-60 Pickup) anyway awsome pickup at 1st and 2nd, 3rd was ok 4th and 5th... decent, but trust me after taking a good ride I felt this bike is bit over hyped (now dont you RTR fans come bashing at me.....its my personal opinion.... ) No doubt its was good but is power the only thing you look for........may be for some but for me RTRs comfort level should be under serious questioning........

The very first very noticeable glitch were the vibrations, I was clearly feeling them at high speeds (and I hate vibrations) Second is the awkward sitting posture,..... To giving a sports like appeal, designers have given a sitting posture very much like a 500CC racing bike, (you lean forward quite a bit) good for couple of dashes but not at all comfortable even for a small long ride. Maybe it was intended for a different target audience.......not for me. 

*3. Unicorn :* I loved this bike, but the only reason I held back from this one was similar to P150.... too old and common and I was getting better ride comfort from the latest in the market..  

*4. FZ16 :* Another bike that has created big..... I mean BIG ripples among bike lovers and I seriously hope it lives up to its expectations. If you ask me Yamaha I guess have completely concentrated over how the bike looks and less on how well it should perform, and I do agree we have a huge percentage of bike lovers who would simply go for looks and would compromise on the rest..... specially 16-25 age segment.....A couple of oohhs and aaahs from girls and complete knockout posture with "gaugs" and gals cuddling with you on this beauty looking machine is ALL youngsters would want....... and FZ16 fully justifies this reason....... sadly I did not feel bike performance as justified as looks. Here is my take......very good pickup for 1st and 2nd gear, only second to RTR but looses out badly in all rest transmissions. A practical example.....While on test run I was driving on like 45 and ahead of me was a truck which was on 65 may be 70. I wanted to overtake it with a varoom punch....you know what I mean and to my surprise when I pumped the throttle the bike just dragged from 45 to 70,.........  no body was coming from the opposite side else I wouldnt have been able to overtake which I did eventually but it defeated the very purpose of overtaking on highways........I was disappointed.....poor 3rd and 4th shifts.......average ride comfort and Vibrations.....less than RTR but still more than CBZ-X. 

*5. Suzuki GS150R* Now coming to this dream machine........First of all few professional snaps and small overview of the specifications

*i43.tinypic.com/98c9ll.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/2qkqkd1.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/rt2uq8.jpg


I will post real live images very soon. 

Suzuki GS150R was almost perfect in everything, top class ride comfort, engine extremely refined, better than Unicorn at high speeds, below 60 there was no difference between Unicorn CBZX and GSR but at high speeds things were different. Engine sound at stand still neutral and below 60 was best (by best I mean least and refined) in CBZX, at high speed not much of a gifference between UNI and GSR but GSR ride smoothness above 60 was impeccable, absolute butter, and I was blown away from GSR's 3rd gear variance or scope and pickup, 40 to 70 was a pleasure and even 70-95 was effortless (which quite lacked in FZ16 that I mentioned before) I could not go beyond 95. But I could feel the bike would easily do 115. I will test its limits 
after the 1st service. So ride comfort was not at all a problem....my prime critaria met. 
Then came the power, what else can I say better than FZ16 and CBZ, atleast in mid range speed bracket. less than RTR ofcourse.....I am not sure about P150. UNI does not even come in to the picture.
Milage 55-60 is what is claimed....I will verify that after a couple of weeks, but heck even if its like 50-55 what else can we expect from a 150CC bike. My Ambition used to struggle to give 45-50 with 135CC engine.
So millage criteria was met as well. Last was the Techno Equipped and GSR does not fail even in that. Best console I have seen in the current bikes.


*i40.tinypic.com/2lmoq6r.jpg 

Comes with a neat digital speedometer and a shift over to two modes namely Power and Eco mode. Technically I don't think they have done anything to differentiate except that in ECO mode if you pull the throttle there is a controlled fuel flow and you wont get a peppy pickup at all gear shifts and there is an indicator that would let you know the best time to shift the gear. 

This would obviously save fuel and you would not get a varoom pick. Power mode has no such indication and fuel flows with it full capacity. Apart from that, console displays fuel level, trip meter, time, and gear position. RPM indicator is kept analog which adds to the impressive design. 


I think I have covered almost all aspects of the bike, and have given a decent comparision as well. As I said I will soon post some of my personal pics as well,and would keep updating the thread as and when Km increases...... till then any questions queries from people interested in this bike are most welcomed 

Regards

Sam


----------



## tallbeing (Mar 4, 2009)

Please compare it with R15 except for the price.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

@sam- Long time no see  Very nice comparison and a good review  Congrats on your new ride  What about the cost?


----------



## spironox (Mar 4, 2009)

hey think about the new buell ?? twin spark i have  a classic 350 standard old model  
have u taken the trip?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2009)

How much did you get it for? Congrats.


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 4, 2009)

plz specify the on-road price of ur Suzuki GS150R.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2009)

oops I should have mentioned that...... On road price in ghaziabad (UP) was 62700. In delhi its 61900.....

Ok here are few real life picks for the bike.......

Few stright front and back view

*i43.tinypic.com/j6szl1.jpg    *i44.tinypic.com/2lm5owg.jpg    *i42.tinypic.com/2gugwlx.jpg

Side Views....

*i41.tinypic.com/bdmd5k.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2yz9zbb.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/2lcqqnd.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/300d0t1.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/izmg78.jpg

Console View....

*i41.tinypic.com/2i7l08l.jpg

Tail Light...

*i40.tinypic.com/3338ymd.jpg

Misc,....

*i44.tinypic.com/2gu9vt1.jpg *i44.tinypic.com/sgojfs.jpg *i40.tinypic.com/250s9qv.jpg

Yesterday I went to office....60Km up down so had a long frist drive, experience......... Quite a few points that I noticed...........enjoy the snaps for now.......


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

WB...

Nice ride !


----------



## krates (Mar 5, 2009)

hmm... it performance must be good but still lacks punch in looks.... and people will buy hunk and stunner for that price


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Mar 5, 2009)

krates said:


> hmm... it performance must be good but still lacks punch in looks.... and people will buy hunk and stunner for that price



But if the performance n average is good, i wont mind buyin it..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2009)

krates said:


> hmm... it performance must be good but still lacks punch in looks.... and people will buy hunk and stunner for that price




Stunner!!!! you must be joking, if you had said FZ16 I still would have believed......stunner is 125CC Meow..... even caliber was better......just putting some looks itsnt the only thing that can make things apart......u got to have atleast some performance.....anyway google and read some reviews and real life experience ...... GSR is the best offering in this segment, best refined engine,.....even better than Unicorn and CBZX..... better mid range pickup then even FZ16 and technically all advanced.....all this and giving a milage which even a 125 CC struggle to give......


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2009)

The console looks cool 

BTW there is no number on the no plate


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> The console looks cool
> 
> BTW there is no number on the no plate



Just watch the console at night...... you will fall in love with it.....

and its a new bike......what do u expect.....registration takes atleast a week....and anyhow I have requested to have my old number continued.....so it might take some time


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 6, 2009)

Surely it looks good. When I saw the ad on Tv I really liked it at first glance itself. Anyway, congrats on your new bike but remember don't wreck the bike before first service trying to pull off stunts and checking out the high speed. =p


----------



## utsav (Mar 6, 2009)

dunno y suzuki bikes always hav front discs at the left side .discs looks cool on the right side only


----------



## krates (Mar 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Stunner!!!! you must be joking, if you had said FZ16 I still would have believed......stunner is 125CC Meow..... even caliber was better......just putting some looks itsnt the only thing that can make things apart......u got to have atleast some performance.....anyway google and read some reviews and real life experience ...... GSR is the best offering in this segment, best refined engine,.....even better than Unicorn and CBZX..... better mid range pickup then even FZ16 and technically all advanced.....all this and giving a milage which even a 125 CC struggle to give......



it cost 60k so i said hunk and stunner sorry i forgot it is 125 cc.... when FZ16 comes in the game it will blow it apart.. first of all it looks only will blow it .... and when people buy a bike like that they don't give much damn about mileage and yamaha i think is more trustful then suzuki. FZ16 tires also blow this bike tires apart... 

whatever this bike must be good .... but it is not better than FZ16 or apache in any case... the riding comfort in FZ16 is mind blowing... only flaw in FZ16 is it's speedometer...


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 6, 2009)

this bike, Suzuki GS150R is definately a good bike with a refined engine and great performance. But a bike should never be judged only on the basis of mileage, speed and all. For people like me its more about the Feel while riding the bike, the passion in ur eyes when u look towards ur babe, in other words "Total Riding Experience." And on these grounds i must Say FZ16 blows any other bike to smitherens.

The riding comfort and handling is awesome for FZ16, even though i am a new rider, i always feel completely in control even at higher speeds. Nuthing beats the feeling of cutting through the traffic with the Finesse of a ballet dancer, or cutting corners with complete authorisation or having a real headturner as ur babe . Nope, Numbers can not ever do justice with the feeling of riding. And this is where FZ16 is wayyy ahead of the current competition. 


P.S.: Sorry for being offtopic, but i was following this thread from the starting but cldnt control my fingers after krates' last post. Seems like a review of FZ16 is due from my side.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2009)

^^Lolwut? I agree with sam9s. Ride comfort is of utmost importance while purchasing a bike. Then comes smoothness of engine and mileage. 

I dont give a rat ass for killer looks or what your babe will think about.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2009)

bhai bike ki seat se polythene toh utaar le.India mein aam baat hai jab tak polythene na utare bike new lagti hai.


----------



## utsav (Mar 6, 2009)

ichi said:


> *I dont give a rat ass for killer looks or what your babe will think about*.



ya right . y should u b worried abt harryneopotter's babe


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 6, 2009)

Conratulations and a decent review.



sam9s said:


> Comes with a neat digital speedometer and a shift over to two modes namely Power and Eco mode. Technically I don't think they have done anything to differentiate except that in ECO mode if you pull the throttle there is a controlled fuel flow and you wont get a peppy pickup at all gear shifts and there is an indicator that would let you know the best time to shift the gear.



Is this a manual shift between ECO and Power mode? I saw something similiar on my GF's scooty pep i think. And can you explain a bit on this about this indicator that tells the rider when to change gears.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 6, 2009)

krates said:


> it cost 60k so i said hunk and stunner sorry i forgot it is 125 cc.... when FZ16 comes in the game it will blow it apart.. first of all it looks only will blow it .... and when people buy a bike like that they don't give much damn about mileage and yamaha i think is more trustful then suzuki. FZ16 tires also blow this bike tires apart...
> 
> whatever this bike must be good .... but it is not better than FZ16 or apache in any case... the riding comfort in FZ16 is mind blowing... only flaw in FZ16 is it's speedometer...



Nope I would not at all agree on "*people give a damm about milage*".......that audiance is far lesser than general......teenagers mostly...... who are not even earning. Yes looks are something which makes a difference but then it entirly depends upon the target audience........... what suzuki has done is to give all the advantages of a performer bike in to a commuter to carter the max audiance, weather they succeed or not its still to be seen.

Coming to FZ16........look what I wrote in my review if you even read it 





> I do agree we have a huge percentage of bike lovers who would simply go for looks and would compromise on the rest..... specially 16-25 age segment.....A couple of oohhs and aaahs from girls and complete knockout posture with "gaugs" and gals cuddling with you on this beauty looking machine is ALL youngsters would want....... and FZ16 fully justifies this reason


.........

But again AFA performance in ride comfort specially at high speed and mid range pickup is concerned......GSR is better than FZ16......else I would have gone for FZ16.....but didnt coz as I said prime reason was ride comfort.........any decent biker can vouch who has taken a good test ride of both the bikes immidiately one after another FZ16 lacks in mid range pickup as well as in engine refinement and smoothness particularly at high speed (heck even Unicorn is better than FZ in terms of engine refinment) ........(GSR smoothness is impeccable at high speeds) 

Coming to Apachie again I would repeat what I said in my review......you cannot simply compare in plain Black or white.......how do you back up when you say apachie is better.........better power and 0-60 pickup...right....what if a potential buyer does not even need raw power but needs absolute comfort specially at high speed.......apachie lacks in that respect......any experienced biker would agree apachie has a serious case of Vibrations at high speed......... so who decides which one is better??????? getting my point.........so things are sujective here......when we compare GSR as complete package it shows tough competition.....



ichi said:


> ^^Lolwut? I agree with sam9s. Ride comfort is of utmost importance while purchasing a bike. Then comes smoothness of engine and mileage.
> 
> I dont give a rat ass for killer looks or what your babe will think about.



I rest my case with this post.....


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 6, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^Lolwut? I agree with sam9s. Ride comfort is of utmost importance while purchasing a bike. Then comes smoothness of engine and mileage.
> 
> I dont give a rat ass for killer looks or what your babe will think about.



have u even read my post ?? Havent i mentioned the same thing that the Riding Comfort is most important, which u cant judge by mileage or speed ? But it includes sitting comfort and handling more thn engine refinement. And may be the FZ16 is not as much refined as unicorn or GS150R, but it can hold on its own with its other advantages. The looks just add cherry to the cream. 


P.S.: My english is not very good, so i must clarify that the BABE i was refferring to is FZ16, not a real girl, but does have all the curves .


----------



## utsav (Mar 6, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> P.S.: My english is not very good, so i must clarify that the BABE i was refferring to is FZ16, not a real girl, but does have all the curves .



lool  and i thot that u r reffering to ur BABE(girl friend) 

And i forgot to mention. That 5Ah battery wont last long and might struggle to start the engine in 10months from now. 9Ah is the standard in all bikes with self starter


----------



## sam9s (Mar 6, 2009)

utsav said:


> lool  and i thot that u r reffering to ur BABE(girl friend)
> 
> And i forgot to mention. That 5Ah battery wont last long and might struggle to start the engine in 10months from now. 9Ah is the standard in all bikes with self starter



FZ has a 5Ah battery!!!! I did'nt know that.......lol it does not even has a kick start which to me was really really strange....... boy FZ owners just keep an eye on that battery level indicator on your machine....else probably you will land up dropping you GF on Rikshaw while you dragging the bike right behing.....  

and a person crossing on his own bike and apprasing "wow what a killer looking bike" ...might add to the frustration......lol


----------



## utsav (Mar 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> FZ has a 5Ah battery!!!! I did'nt know that.......lol it does not even has a kick start which to me was really really strange....... boy FZ owners just keep an eye on that battery level indicator on your machine....else probably you will land up dropping you GF on Rikshaw while you dragging the bike right behing.....
> 
> and a person crossing on his own bike and apprasing "wow what a killer looking bike" ...might add to the frustration......lol



Lmao. Ur gs150r has 5Ah  not FZ ,FZ has 9Ah 
I was talking abt ur bike 

Now does this adds to ur frustration ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Oh Man KLPD!!! lol.....  yes that adds to embrassment....not frustration...lol  but I take these things in a stride....... got to check that up.....

BTW RTR Fi also has a 9Ah...... rest all bikes has 5Ah, which is a standard.....
any way I still stand about what I said about FZ not having a kick start, which is why one has to be very carefull about battery condition.......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2009)

@sam9s

Its a 6 speed gear box.. I know its tooo early to pull but any news as whats the TOP speed it manages ?? CBZ / Hunk / P150 with 5 speed gear box does around 115 where as in some case at max can reach 120 but I guess with 6 speed it may give you a better number 

Would a be fun for new riders are there is a gear indicator  may be this is the 1st time in any Indian Comuter bike


----------



## krazzy (Mar 9, 2009)

The bike looks good but it looks a lot like the Pulsar from the front and the CBZ X-TREME from the rear. It'll be hard to recognize this bike at first glance.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @sam9s
> 
> Its a 6 speed gear box.. I know its tooo early to pull but any news as whats the TOP speed it manages ?? CBZ / Hunk / P150 with 5 speed gear box does around 115 where as in some case at max can reach 120 but I guess with 6 speed it may give you a better number
> 
> Would a be fun for new riders are there is a gear indicator  may be this is the 1st time in any Indian Comuter bike



6th gear is more of an overdrive, it not for much speed but is given for better engine smoothness and better milage at that power. You only gain 5-7/kmpr but maintain milage......I already I was able to get 55Kmph in my first 100Km run, in city....I should easily expect 60+ after first service which is very good for a 150CC bike......even the 133CCs strugle to get 60+ in city.......I am very much impressed........utter smooth ride......remarkable engine refinement.........commendable mide range pickup in its class and last but not the least....all this with a very respectable milage as well........


Gear indicagtor is an added bones yes but I felt the presence of watch much more convenient, specially while going to the office..... I dont dont have to go for my wrist every times I need to know the time......small but nifty utililty.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2009)

> I should easily expect 60+ after first service which is very good for a 150CC bike......



In my hunk, I can get around 55 to 57 on arvg at city, where it goes over 65+ in case of rode in High under test conditions for example reserve to reserve (1l fuel) / single rider / 5k RPM and speeds around 55 to 60...



> I dont dont have to go for my wrist every times I need to know the time......small but nifty utililty.



In deed, I guess TVS does include it ?? no present in Bajaj too


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> In my hunk, I can get around 55 to 57 on arvg at city, where it goes over 65+ in case of rode in High under test conditions for example reserve to reserve (1l fuel) / single rider / 5k RPM and speeds around 55 to 60.



I think with this I do rest my case..... best in it class.....if I get 60+ in city what more can you expect at highways for 150CC bike.....very impressive if you ask me.....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2009)

Milage Update....

Ok so till now I have covered 400KM on my bike with 200 not crossing speed 60 another 100km not crossing 65 and the last 100 not crossing 70. The last 100 is more so important as I drove the bike pushing it a bit in acceleration, you know zip zapping through traffic.........and I must tell you it does it with ease.....believe me very stable, smooth and you get the pull right when you need it.  

Coming to the milage......all results are in city ride... 

For the first 200KM the very first avg result was around 57Kmpl. For the next 100 they were same may be 56 but more or less same....... for the last 200KM the avg came down to 54-55Kmpl (remember I pushed the bike to an extent).................I think 65-70 is the max speed we usually get driving in city. Also I believe after the first service as the engine gets more attuned we should get better milage than 55Kmpl..........By this we can safely conclude that at all conditions we can expect 55+ milage under city driving which for me for a 150CC is to be appriciated. I will update about the highway avg once I take GSR to a long drive......


----------



## utsav (Mar 12, 2009)

sam9s said:


> BTW RTR Fi also has a 9Ah...... rest all bikes has 5Ah, which is a standard.....



Pulsar has 9Ah too. For kick start bikes 2.5Ah is standard


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey sam. nice discussion going on here too... I thought GS150R thread is only on xBhp so far... well again congrats..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2009)

ironfreak said:


> Hey sam. nice discussion going on here too... I thought GS150R thread is only on xBhp so far... well again congrats..



lol thanks......but with what ID r u there in xbhp man.....


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 19, 2009)

I helped u in choosing betn cbz xtreme and GS150R  my id- Shadowfax


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2009)

ironfreak said:


> I helped u in choosing betn cbz xtreme and GS150R  my id- Shadowfax



oh man saradgani how many ids you have man,,,,,,try to stick with one atleast one per fourm....else you would loose your online identy.....


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 19, 2009)

sam9s said:


> oh man how many ids you have man,,,,,,try to stick with one atleast one per fourm....else you would loose your online identy.....


thats what i don't want online identity... thats why this id on digit.. the earlier xbhp- vrooommm is already used by some other older and more respectable member.. so i got it changed..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2009)

ive heard from many frens than Suzuki GS150R is a gr8 one, so i took a test ride. Really the first and 2nd didnt had the punch, but whats cool is, it maintains a uniform pickup for 1,2,3 and somewhat upto 4th...which FZ lacks. Fz has gr8 puch upto 2nd and 3rd is ok but seems better than GS or ny other 150 bikes, but 4th is not that impressive...after 70

But the ride control is unmatched for FZ. uve got the perfect control and brakes> the best ive seen in ny 150 bikes. SO the safety factor is best for FZ i think with larger tyres so better hold on road and aggressive engine grip, though ull lose mileage. 
RTR too had gud control but the tyres werent gud enuf.
and GS is no way built for stuntss like wheelies or stoppies. 

i dun talk a damn bout mileage of fz.. its givin me only 38...fcuk..eben if i use only POWER and speed[if i cant find any power fuel stations nearby n running low on gas].


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't really understand why some poeple compare GS and FZ. Both are awesome in their respective classes and both bikes properly fulfil requirements of those for they are made. GSR is more than expected- my thought.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2009)

ironfreak said:


> thats what i don't want online identity... thats why this id on digit.. the earlier xbhp- vrooommm is already used by some other older and more respectable member.. so i got it changed..




man without online identity you will not not have any online credibility and I am sure you would not want to loose that as well........ I know what you mean so atleast stick to one name per one fourm.........see the best example is me remembering you as saradgani...... so I would trust you more with saradgani rather than ironfreak or varooom on thinkdigit..........on xbhp it was varoom who gave me such a good suggestion but them whos shadowfax I wont listen to him unless he say aaarreeee I am varooom.........that is called credibility.......you know what I mean.......I hope you understand what i am trying to say here

----------------------------


dOm1naTOr said:


> ive heard from many frens than Suzuki GS150R is a gr8 one, so i took a test ride. Really the first and 2nd didnt had the punch, but whats cool is, it maintains a uniform pickup for 1,2,3 and somewhat upto 4th...which FZ lacks. Fz has gr8 puch upto 2nd and 3rd is ok but seems better than GS or ny other 150 bikes, but 4th is not that impressive...after 70
> 
> But the ride control is unmatched for FZ. uve got the perfect control and brakes> the best ive seen in ny 150 bikes. SO the safety factor is best for FZ i think with larger tyres so better hold on road and aggressive engine grip, though ull lose mileage.
> RTR too had gud control but the tyres werent gud enuf.
> ...



yep I perfectly agree and that is what kept me away from FZ ,,,,,,,,,,FZ16 was ok for me but FZ seriously lacks in midrange pickup plus there are few other very prominant negetives which people completely ignore, the points I bring against your claim of FZ more safe..............the bike does not have a leg guard and if God forbids you fall the fuel tank shroud which is of plastic would break easily, including the instrument pannel which is also completely naked plus your leg would have a direct contact with the ground.............no kick start is another point I feel goes against, if for any reason battery goes or you loose electric connectivity, you are lost......these are very practical examples and cannot be neglected easily........thats my take anyway. Milage is another one you already brought........GS is ealisy giving 55 with aggressive driving......the first milage I got was 67!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 21, 2009)

sam9s said:


> yep I perfectly agree and that is what kept me away from FZ ,,,,,,,,,,FZ16 was ok for me but FZ seriously lacks in midrange pickup plus there are few other very prominant negetives which people completely ignore, the points I bring against your claim of FZ more safe..............the bike does not have a leg guard and if God forbids you fall the fuel tank shroud which is of plastic would break easily, including the instrument pannel which is also completely naked plus your leg would have a direct contact with the ground.............no kick start is another point I feel goes against, if for any reason battery goes or you loose electric connectivity, you are lost......these are very practical examples and cannot be neglected easily........thats my take anyway. Milage is another one you already brought........GS is ealisy giving 55 with aggressive driving......the first milage I got was 67!



he hav meet with an accident some months back....the tank covers r hard fibers. Even after a gr8 impact, there was only one hole in the left panel...even thou all of its front head lamp section was destroyed completely. the bulging tank covers acts almost as crash guard. 

having no kick start is not a problem as much as I hav seen....even after not using the bike for 1 week, its self starter was gud enuf to start the engine without hiccups, thou u hav to use choke lever.  

And plz don't compare any more a muscle bike with normal rides...don't expect millage from a muscle or a naked bike...u will hav noticed dat FZ's 5th gear hav higher engine grip, its designed to accelerate even in its top gear..so don't expect a huge milage. Different people will hav there own style of riding, those u like muscle bikes will never like a top speeder...and the way of picking speed in muscle rides r completely different...in ur first post u said dat u couldn't overtake a bus with ease, FZ is a muscle, the gear ratios r different man...u hav to up shift and downshift ur gears in a different way to feel the acceleration...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Well you have your own way to justfy yourself but I have numerious FZ owners how them self agree that FZ does nto have a good 4,5th gear pickup...... and comparision is inevitable as all of them are in the same price braket......and whats a muscle bike??? and how is the way in picking speed in muscle bike different, you punch the acc thats it and if you feel the need to  shift the gear you do.....that is common for every bike.............also now if the gear ratios are different in a way that they are neither giving you right mid range pick up nor milage....what good are those rations????  If you ask me GS seems to be equaly muscular having a superb 4,5,6th gear pickup and best of all great milage with utter smoothness and ride comfort. So for me GS wins hands down except may be the looks which is the only aspect in FZ to boast about.......


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 21, 2009)

In ur opinion GS is the best, let it be like dat....am not here for a fight frnd. I just know a little bit about machines and love handling them...dats all. If u hav no idea about a naked or a muscle bike or about gear ratios...am not going to bother u with ur own concepts of "millage and pick up" stuffs...yet u wrote a review on several bikes, dats gr8.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2009)

well try xbhp and you will know how much I know about machinery......its not me its the FZ people themself who say FZ is not that good after 4th gear, and about milage figuers speak by them self FZ not even gives 40..... I have seen quite a few FZ owners including dominator who reported FZ milage close to 40...... so two of the major points ......for a bike goes against FZ, and that any person with simple common sense can vouch......(weather you like it or not fanboy) 

About muscle and naked bikes.......just because you know couple of terms derived by automobile freaks does not make you an expert........got to have some logic as well.....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a xbhpian and a teambhpian, and people known me....and I know FZ strangles in its 4th gear and I know abt its milage, but v don't care a thing abt this gr8 millage stuff, and I hav never seen ur buddy dominator complaining abt millage for the ride it offers to him...btw hav u ever seen RX100 or RD350 or MT01 users telling dat they hav the best naked bikes in india as they hav gr8 millage and gud top gears??!!

every guy who knows me know am not a FZ fanboy...am the one who always complains to dominator every time he tunes his engine in a different way. there r many more things dat i hate in FZ than this irregular torque ratios of its gears...ask domi urself if u doubt dat...he knows my kinda ride and am gud at it.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 23, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> I hav never seen ur buddy dominator complaining abt millage for the ride it offers to him..



*i dun talk a damn bout mileage of fz.. its givin me only 38...fcuk..eben if i use only POWER and speed[if i cant find any power fuel stations nearby n running low on gas*............Any more proof.



> every guy who knows me know am not a FZ fanboy...am the one who always complains to dominator every time he tunes his engine in a different way. there r many more things dat i hate in FZ than this irregular torque ratios of its gears...ask domi urself if u doubt dat...he knows my kinda ride and am gud at it.



ok fair enough...then which part of my comparision you did not like which landed to this contradiction


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaha
wats goin on...


----------



## utsav (Mar 23, 2009)

Throw away all bikes 
Hero Puch FTW 

Stop the fight now


----------



## krates (Mar 23, 2009)

utsav said:


> Throw away all bikes
> Hero Puch FTW



Aaa gaya apni sadi si bike bike ki tareef karne ...


----------



## utsav (Mar 23, 2009)

krates said:


> Aaa gaya apni sadi si bike bike ki tareef karne ...



I hav Apache  .not like u who has Pleasure (y should boys hav all the fun)


----------



## krates (Mar 23, 2009)

utsav said:


> not like u who has Pleasure (y should boys hav all the fun)



didi ki hai ladke


----------



## utsav (Mar 23, 2009)

krates said:


> didi ki hai ladke



Toh phir tu kyu chala raha tha us din 85kmph ki speed pe


----------



## krates (Mar 23, 2009)

utsav said:


> Toh phir tu kyu chala raha tha us din 85kmph ki speed pe



review dena tha teri didi ko ,she was asking expert review ..

STFU and don't lead this topic elsewhere now.


----------



## utsav (Mar 24, 2009)

krates said:


> review dena tha *teri didi* ko ,she was asking expert review ..
> 
> STFU and don't lead this topic elsewhere now.



i dont have any siblings


----------

